# Black Screen after flashing New AOSP ZIP



## TionnZ (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone I Have decided to compile a AOSP ROM from source for samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 GT-P3113

I Have downloaded the cyanogenmod device tree for my tablet the vendor files. The ota zip was succefull builded and flashed . But after reboot The tablet stuck on black screen. I don't know why it does it I redownloaded the code 10 Times, Copiled 45 Times but i got the same result. i am desperate. please help me. I don't know what to do

*** EDIT ***

ADB Logcat printed out the following errors after many lines

[...]

I/ServiceManager( 105): service 'sensorservice' died
I/ServiceManager( 105): service 'power' died
I/ServiceManager( 105): service 'usagestats' died
I/ServiceManager( 105): service 'appops' died
I/ServiceManager( 105): service 'batteryinfo' died
I/ServiceManager( 105): service 'display' died
I/ServiceManager( 105): service 'telephony.registry' died
I/ServiceManager( 105): service 'scheduling_policy' died

[...]


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Most likely your going to need to post a log for anyone to really know what is going on, you can type monitor in your terminal and connect your device and boot it and see what errors and warnings are popping up during the boot process


----------



## TionnZ (Jun 11, 2012)

00negative said:


> Most likely your going to need to post a log for anyone to really know what is going on, you can type monitor in your terminal and connect your device and boot it and see what errors and warnings are popping up during the boot process


You're right. sorry I have forgotten .

First post edited.


----------

